# Drivers Heated seat not working



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I believe my drivers seat heating element has stopped working. I have thought it for a while but thought I may of just got used to it! However I didn't have the car for a month so getting back into was like driving it again the first time and no luck with the seat. The passenger seat works still, I have tested this by putting both of them on full blast whilst driving and my passenger after 10 minutes says he can't take it any more .

I've made sure the leads under the seat are firmly pushed in (there wasn't anything loose). I've been told it could be a fuse?
If so which fuse is for the drivers seat?

Secondly is there anything else it could be and if so how can I test/fix

Thanks in advance


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Mine just lists "Seat Heating" on fuse 44, a 15A fuse, which suggests both run through the same fuse.


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

droopsnoot said:


> Mine just lists "Seat Heating" on fuse 44, a 15A fuse, which suggests both run through the same fuse.


Which makes you think if that fuse was gone the other seat wouldn't work :?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

My drivers seat only heats up if I push the button back in after turning it on, very odd but I put up with it :lol:


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Ian_W said:


> My drivers seat only heats up if I push the button back in after turning it on, very odd but I put up with it :lol:


I've tested that theory as well and no warm bum as of yet


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Does anyone else have any idea on how to diagnose the problem?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Switch the buttons around to rule out the button itself?


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Ian_W said:


> Switch the buttons around to rule out the button itself?


Would the lights work if it didn't work? I shall have a look on Wak's site for remove of the controls.


----------



## FiveDirty (Apr 12, 2015)

See diagram below. Both fuses must be OK if you have one seat working.
It looks like the switches contain the electronics, so swapping them around as Ian-W suggests, would be a good idea to prove whether you have a duff one or not. Other than that it would have to be wiring or maybe the temp sensor.


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'll post an update soon! Annoying as I've had another problem crop up


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Afternoon Guys,

I've borrowed a multi meter as I haven't yet managed to get my stereo out to switch over the switches :evil:

to test if any voltage is coming through does anyone know exactly where I need to prod on the switch. It looks complicated with 6 individual wires sticking out?


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Sorry to push this to the top of the forum.

I've got a volt meter to test if any voltage is coming through does anyone know exactly where I need to prod on the switch. It looks complicated with 6 individual wires sticking out?

Want to try and get to the bottom of this soon as I don't like things being broken lol

Regards


----------



## willbaroo (Feb 10, 2016)

Have you tried swapping the switches over yet?


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Really struggling to get the head unit out of the car (it's after market) so wanted to use a volt meter before I take it to the audio shop.


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

An update for you guys. Managed to check the voltage going to the seats both drivers and passenger where receiving the same amount. With this I un bolted the seat to double check wires etc and all is okay.

It has now narrowed down the the seat itself. So I am now looking for a heated seat or a replacement heated element and then someone to fit.

Anyone know a guy?


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Murphs said:


> An update for you guys. Managed to check the voltage going to the seats both drivers and passenger where receiving the same amount. With this I un bolted the seat to double check wires etc and all is okay.
> 
> It has now narrowed down the the seat itself. So I am now looking for a heated seat or a replacement heated element and then someone to fit.
> 
> Anyone know a guy?


don't know what the cost of an element is but pairs of whole seats on eBay aren't too expensive
and installation should be DIY able?
just an idea but could put up a post on here? (given the recent seat swaps!)
See if anyone else has one element gone and would share cost of a pair of replacement seats??


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

HI guys,

I know it's been a while since I posted.

Since then I managed to buy a set of heated seats. I went to put the drivers one in and still not heat coming through. Passenger seat is still working nicely.

People have suggested to switch the heated seats switches over. Will this potentially work despite the lights still working?

The other thought i have was to put the new drivers seat in the passenger (if that would work) just to test if it heats up. If it does it's got to be a wiring issue Or as above the switches which i'm not too sure about.

If neither fixes a set of front leather chairs black will be up for sale


----------



## daz8161 (Jun 18, 2017)

Murphs said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I know it's been a while since I posted.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the best and cheapest way to try troubleshooting is to try swap the heated seat switches over, i know you mentioned the headunit is hard to take out but would be easier than anymore faffing about with taking seats out and swapping seats?


----------



## Snaky (Jul 28, 2017)

I know this may sound stupid but does the switch light up??


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

My switch appeared to work fine but the seat wasn't getting warm, I bought a replacement from eBay for less than £10 and it solved the problem and took 10 minutes to swap out.


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

Snaky said:


> I know this may sound stupid but does the switch light up??


Yes the switch still lights up which is why I didn't think that was the reason.

Hoping to switch them first as the passenger still works. Then if that solves it then be onto ebay for a replacement.

Keep you guys posted.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

I wouldn't expect Murphs to reply back..., but i have same issue with driver's seat heating. Passenger's is ok :/


----------



## Murphs (Oct 30, 2015)

I've always got time to reply to a fellow TT owner. I've yet to get mine fixed either to be honest. I had bought a set of replacement seats which I was promised that the heated seat element worked but when i installed the seat it still didn't work so i sold them again. I don't think it's the switch as when checking with a volt meter it reads the same as the passenger side.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=232799


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Murphs said:


> I've always got time to reply to a fellow TT owner. I've yet to get mine fixed either to be honest. I had bought a set of replacement seats which I was promised that the heated seat element worked but when i installed the seat it still didn't work so i sold them again. I don't think it's the switch as when checking with a volt meter it reads the same as the passenger side.


Wow... many thanks! I only said that since last reply to this topic was back in 2017!
So i still have a couple of years ahead to fix it 

Last summer i fitted new leather to a local upholster. Before that seat heating was working fine. I hadn't test it after that until last week that i realised not working. Think i have to check the volt first, otherwise... it seems either something went wrong during upholstery or they just got old and i'd need new heating seat element...


----------



## TTorBust (Mar 8, 2018)

You've next to zero chance of finding a set of new heating pads, I think there's 4 pads per seat, even when available a set was £340+ then you've the cost of fitting them
Best bet is a spare cloth seat for winter and then swap to leather fot the spring/summer/autumn. Unheated leather is literally a pain in arse and back.


----------



## West99 (11 mo ago)

Hi, 
I have the same issue. Where the light on the switch lights up but no heating of the seat occurs. Has anyone managed to find out how to fix this?


----------

